
Web port of the original Diablo game - v4n4d1s
https://diablo.rivsoft.net/
======
v4n4d1s
It's already down...

[https://www.pcgamer.com/the-original-diablo-is-now-
playable-...](https://www.pcgamer.com/the-original-diablo-is-now-playable-in-
your-web-browser/)

[https://www.techradar.com/news/spend-your-lunchtime-
playing-...](https://www.techradar.com/news/spend-your-lunchtime-playing-
diablo-in-your-web-browser)

------
smartis2812
Already down?

